# Cheap Autosol



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Spotted this on the ukmkivs forum http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Good spot ill order a couple of tubes of that. Suprsing how much you get through


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Got to love the search button!

Is it genuine Autosol??


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah appears to be. One half of packaging is foreign, one half english. Works just fine though, smells like autosol. lol


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Russ 182 said:


> Good spot ill order a couple of tubes of that. Suprsing how much you get through


What do you find to polish with Autosol? The only time I use it is when cleaning the rims of my tailpipes.


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Exhaust tips as well but its always useful to keep a couple of tubes in the garage. Quite often get friends/family wanting their exhausts scrubbed up when they see mine gleaming


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sh0x said:


> Got to love the search button!
> 
> Is it genuine Autosol??


Yes genuine Autosol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

moro anis said:


> What do you find to polish with Autosol?


Half the engine


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

I need the stuff for my wheels - the polished lips have been machined back to bare metal , so they need a bit of looking after every now and then. This is an excellent deal for me! Ordered a few!

Can we use these on our standard gear knobs?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

i ordered this, and for some bizarre reason they choose to deliver this cheap item by 'signed for' DHL :?

They won't leave it at a neighbour, so i'd have to collect it from the depot, which is about 20 miles away :x The time and petrol i'd use to go collect it would outweigh any saving on buying it, so i guess mine will just be sent back to the seller :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Good luck with that! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> Good luck with that! :lol:


I just won't go collect it, so it will eventually be sent back. don't care if i get a refund or not :lol:


----------



## mkay99 (Feb 5, 2009)

Can it be used to clean the gear knob? Got quite a few scratches on it....or what would be the best thing to use on it?


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

mkay99 said:


> Can it be used to clean the gear knob? Got quite a few scratches on it....or what would be the best thing to use on it?


Any body able to comment? cheers


----------

